# Sawgrass Sg800 SC93300 Error



## Jaarin (Sep 17, 2019)

I am getting an error sc93300 on my sawgrass 800. Any idea what that is and a trouble shoot or fix? It is out of warranty and the company is no help. I have searched all over and read the manual and I can not find the source of the error.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Jaarin said:


> I am getting an error sc93300 on my sawgrass 800. Any idea what that is and a trouble shoot or fix? It is out of warranty and the company is no help. I have searched all over and read the manual and I can not find the source of the error.


Did you try both Sawgrass and the company you bought the printer from?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

If you send me a PM with your email address I will contact Sawgrass on your behalf.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Service Manual for the Ricoh SG3110DN printer (similar) says: HRB fuse blown.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I checked with Sawgrass for you and they responded that this error is usually fatal.


----------



## aech (Oct 22, 2020)

Jaarin said:


> I am getting an error sc93300 on my sawgrass 800. Any idea what that is and a trouble shoot or fix? It is out of warranty and the company is no help. I have searched all over and read the manual and I can not find the source of the error.


were you able to fix this? i have the same problem and customer service was - unhelpful. the printer is only a couple years old, so needless to say i am pretty mad. that printer is looking like a giant waste of money right about now.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

This has already been answered above.


----------



## aech (Oct 22, 2020)

webtrekker said:


> This has already been answered above.


Do you mean the comment that says the issue is usually fatal? I saw that, but the "usually" gave me hope. I tried googling fuses for the printer, etc. and didn't come up with much. Was hoping that OP might have done the same and would have more info.


----------

